# snakeskin piranha?



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

ok, i was wondering if anybody has heard of a snakeskin piranha...i was at the fish store and i saw a group of 6 piranhas that looked strikingly similar to red bellies. so anyway, i asked the guy how much for the red bellies and he looked at me and smiled, those arent red bellies, they're snakeskin piranhas. so i asked what the difference was, and he said they were just more aggressive. (with a huge smile on his face i might add). then he tossed some feeders in which got demolished pretty quickly. anyway, i think he's full of crap, i think he just said that so he could justify the price jack. i hate shop owners who have to lie to make money.


----------



## RRice (Feb 16, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> ok, i was wondering if anybody has heard of a snakeskin piranha...i was at the fish store and i saw a group of 6 piranhas that looked strikingly similar to red bellies. so anyway, i asked the guy how much for the red bellies and he looked at me and smiled, those arent red bellies, they're snakeskin piranhas. so i asked what the difference was, and he said they were just more aggressive. (with a huge smile on his face i might add). then he tossed some feeders in which got demolished pretty quickly. anyway, i think he's full of crap, i think he just said that so he could justify the price jack. i hate shop owners who have to lie to make money.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its a super red belly, which a lot of people just consider a wild red belly, more spots, more red, maybe larger lower jaw in some cases

i got some in PA and they called them snakeskin piranhas


----------



## zrreber (Mar 8, 2005)

id have to agree... i hate store owners who do that too, stupid people in this world i tell you


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Most of the time a LFS will get a batch of reds that are brighter than usuall and they'll call them Snakeskins.


----------



## necroxeon (Jan 21, 2005)

They are similar to domestic red bellies but you should be able to see the difference. More spread out red in the bellies. And they look a lot more lean and fast. get them if you are planning to own p's.


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

ok learn't something again.

I knew super RBP's but never knew they are also alled snakeskins.
TY fo info.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

thanks for the info. 
they were awesome looking. close to 3" id estimate. 6 together is just an awesome thing to see. anyway, thanks a lot.

also, why should i get those if im planning on owning piranhas? what are the advantages...i've only ever owned red bellies. and only had one that got full sized. i've owned 9 in total, all were rather difficult to maintain, but they are fun to watch.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Here is a comparison for you ...
Reg, Red Vs Super Red ..
First the Super (5 inch), he is the one out in front. (Dont Mind the ternetzi in the photo) Man these pics are so old
















and heres the REG. RED. 8.5 inch 








Good luck


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

I have some cstrich skin piranhas for sale!!


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

I definitly recomend getting them. But please get them from one of our vendors. They're honest, and if they advertise a super that's what you'll get. I wouldn't trust a LFS unless you now they're honest. Even then, they might have been duped into buying what they thought where supers.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

I wish I could walk into my LFS and pick up some P's. That's a no no here in CA. But I learned something new today.


----------



## Esoteric (Jul 7, 2004)

Super Red is a name that Sellers give snakeskin covered red-belly piranhas. Most will say its a waste of money because the snakeskin texture goes away as the fish matures.

being a super red has nothing to do with being a brighter red.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Esoteric said:


> Super Red is a name that Sellers give snakeskin covered red-belly piranhas. Most will say its a waste of money because the snakeskin texture goes away as the fish matures.
> 
> being a super red has nothing to do with being a brighter red.
> [snapback]929523[/snapback]​


Supers or Snakeskins are wildcaught and have alot more red than tank raised p's. Go through the pictures/video forum and you'll see that the Supers have more color and are generally more aggresive.


----------

